# Pigeon can't fly, sick? BUGS!! help!



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

hello again everybody,
first I want to say that squeaky & Mexico are doing fine. We still see them regularly although they don't acknowledge us anymore. They've grown into fine birds and holding their own, keeping a step ahead of the hawks.
Now we have another pigeon that was in our yard and can't fly. we scooped him up and put him in a plastic recycle bin that we keep on our back porch. At first he was very week, would fall over on his face when he walked,and had bright green diahrea, and would hardly eat. we've had him a little over a week now. he has normal poop, eats better, but still can't fly. a few days ago we put him on the grass in the back yard and he spread out his wings and walked around like a little boy pretending to be an airplane. his wings are not injured, (he has no problem wing slapping me every time I put my hand in his box to clean it or change his water.he's also very fond of latching on to the skin on the back of my hand, ouch) I believe he may just be too week he's literally wings and bones. after we had him for a few days we saw this bug, creepy lookin' litttle thing zip in & out of his feathers, I've never seen more than one, so being a feral bird I figured they are normal. HOWEVER, its been very chilly here in Syracuse NY(32 this morning), yesterday we got some sun, so I brought pigy's box out in the back yard and was sitting next to it. after about ten minutes in the sun, suddlenly about four of five of these things come crawling out of his feathers. I freaked out, i put his box back on the backporch and flew to the pet store. all I could find was bird mite spray. so I took him out of the box and sprayed him and wrapped him up in paper towels for a few minutes then put him back in the box. I doubt its going to kill them. 
Is there anything I can put on him that will kill these things and not kill the bird? What are they? do you think this is why he can't fly, because they are sucking the life out of him. he has made definate improvements since we've had him, when you feel his chest it's just bone no muscle, but he's acting normal and flapping his wings a little. any help would be greatly appreciated, I cannot take him to the vet, no $$$, my dog is overdue for her vet appt. the bugs look like thin flies but they crawl around on him like crabs, I also keep coats & shoes on my porch , what are the chances these things will infest my house. I was thinking of dunking him in warm water up to his neck and try to drown them, and at the same time warm him up a little, he shivers a lot


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can use 5% sevin dust, use it again in a few weeks, have you dewormed this bird? he has pigeons louse fly, here is a link and more info on it. http://www.entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/livestock/pigeon_fly.htm


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Good Morning. Most parasites on birds will not bother humans or infest your house/clothing. I think one of the common bug is called a "feather lice". They feed on the feathers and feather dust. They don't really harm the bird, except by causing feather damage. There are other types of bugs that can cause damage though. List what the active ingredient in the spray you bought. If it is a permethrin type, it will kill most types of bugs. Pigeons love to bathe, so maybe letting him splash in some vinegar water may help. Several members use different things in the baths, like mouthwash, for example. Try "search". If you bathe him, make sure to keep him out of drafts.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Seven dust will get rid of them. Don't leave him alone outside. A hawk or other predator can grab him very quickly. He probably isn't flying because he was starving and is too weak. Have you checked him out well? Look down in his throat with a flashlight, and make sure that there are no spots of anything down there. Can you possibly post a pic of him? Where are you keeping him, and what do you feed him?


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

About his lack of flight; Might be a really young bird and hasn't mastered it yet. Since he was so weak and thin when you rescued him, it might just take some time time to get his strength back. It's good he is acting "little boy airplane"  Deworming would be helpful to get his weight back. Do you have a vet that can help? Just taking in a fresh poop sample to test will cut down on the cost. Are you able to let him spend the winter with you? If not maybe someone in your area can. I'm just thinking he may need extra protection from the elements until he is stronger and fatter. I'm sure you know....we love pictures. Good luck and keep us posted. Thanks so much for helping him.


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll give him a bath tonight, as for the Sevin dust, do I put it directly on him? Won't he ingest it? He also keeps his feathers fluffed out, is this because he's cold? The bin we have him in is about 1 1/2 x 2ft x 1 1/2 ft high food & water on one side, thick layer of leaves on the other, no top since he can't fly and he's in an enclosed porch.also I didn't see any bird wormer at the pet store but I'll try a different store. I need to get him healthy and back w/his flock before the snow flies, which it appears could be any day


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

help with pigeo said:


> I'll give him a bath tonight, as for the Sevin dust, do I put it directly on him? Won't he ingest it? He also keeps his feathers fluffed out, is this because he's cold? The bin we have him in is about 1 1/2 x 2ft x 1 1/2 ft high food & water on one side, thick layer of leaves on the other, no top since he can't fly and he's in an enclosed porch.also I didn't see any bird wormer at the pet store but I'll try a different store. I need to get him healthy and back w/his flock before the snow flies, which it appears could be any day


you just have to be careful with the sevin dust, use 5%. keep it out of his nose and eyes. as far as getting supplies you can get all you need and some at this site which is only one, there is more online under pigeon supply.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/index.html


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Just being one pigeon you probably don't want to buy a whole box of wormer. I am close by and can mail you enough to take care of him if you will PM me your address.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Bright green poops are usually very bad news, so I am pleasantly surprised at his recovery. How is his weight ? is it up approaching normal ? Does his breast feel nice and full, or is the chest/keel bone protruding significantly ?

I am just wondering if, in addition to getting rid of the bugs (which are host-specific, so don't worry about them infesting human stuff) we should be looking at some more medicating of some sort....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can't bright green poops mean that the bird is starving?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jaye said:


> Bright green poops are usually very bad news, so I am pleasantly surprised at his recovery. How is his weight ? is it up approaching normal ? Does his breast feel nice and full, or is the chest/keel bone protruding significantly ?
> 
> I am just wondering if, in addition to getting rid of the bugs (which are host-specific, so don't worry about them infesting human stuff) we should be looking at some more medicating of some sort....


I agree. 
If the bird shivers, you need to keep her inside and on a heating pad set no higher than low. Worming is a good idea and so is treating for coccidia and canker. 
I also agree that a picture of the bird would be very helpful.


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

He was definately starving, feathers & bones. I bought the sevin dust, a total disaster, he flapped all over dust flying I don't think any of if stayed on him I didn't knowif I was supposed to just leave it on him or what. So after about an hour I gave him a bathwhich he also hated and fought with all his might. No bugs appeared during the bath. I wrapped him up in a towel for a few minutes thenput him back in his box with fresh food water and leaves. I used a blow dryer to dry him off which he loved the warm, and sure enough as his body warmed up, creepy flies started emerging. 
When he was wet I could see the severity of his condition, not only is his breast bone prutruding.In one spot The skin is worn off and the bone is exposed. His chest seems empty, i can't believe he's even alive.I don't know what to do for this poor guy, my time and resources are very limited


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Charis said:


> I agree.
> If the bird shivers, you need to keep her inside and on a heating pad set no higher than low. Worming is a good idea and so is treating for coccidia and canker.
> I also agree that a picture of the bird would be very helpful.


I will send along a care package with wormer + coccidiostat and a couple tabs of spartrix. 
I will leave it up to you experts with more experience to advise on which to treat the bird with first. 

I'll send some pigeon builder and probios too...see if we can get birdie back on his feet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that is great bella, he needs to get the flys off, try putting the dust in a bag big enough for him and put him in it with his head out of the bag and massage the bag, let him sit in there for a few mins, you might want to take his water and feed out of the box or what ever you have him in when you put him back in to let the dust settle, then replace the water and feed. you can dip his beak in the water up to the cere, to show him where the water is. is he eating on his own?


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

He is eating on his own, we've had him about ten days now. Only the last few days has he really started eating more normally. I probably should have given him some sort of suppliment but I really thought he just needed ages days of safety & food and he'd be off. I don't have a heating pad but I just put a folded up electric blanket underneath the bin we have him in. Hopefully that will warm him up a bit. I'll post a photo in the morning, no computor in the house just my phone, but I can do it when I get to the shop 
I'll try the bag thing for the dust tomorrow when we get home work


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Have you brought him inside?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bella said:


> I will send along a care package with wormer + coccidiostat and a couple tabs of spartrix.
> I will leave it up to you experts with more experience to advise on which to treat the bird with first.
> 
> I'll send some pigeon builder and probios too...see if we can get birdie back on his feet.




That's wonderful, Bella.


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

He's in the kitchen in his bin on the counter where my dog can't eat him, I don't think it's much warmer inside, we don't have our heat on yet. The elec blanket is helping. I have it on high because it has to go through the plastic of the bin plus newspaper and a layer of leaves , he's quite the fiesty little bugger, for the shape he's in . The way he slaps me and bites me you'd think he was perfectly healthy


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds like you have done enough for the "bugs" for a few days. Let him rest up while you wait on Bella's care package. Monitor his food and water intake. Keep him not only warm, but out of any drafts. If you are providing an extra heat source (electric blanket ), make sure he can move away from the added warmth if he chooses to. Feeding: thawed/warmed, peas and corn are easy to digest. Yogurt is a readily available probiotic until you can obtain some other. Garlic water is also helpful to help boost his immune system. There is so much information here. I always refer to the "search" or "resource" links available on this forum. Hang in there!!! Again, thanks for helping him. It is obvious you really care and PT members are always here to help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the bugs are still there, I'd dust him again. The way I do it is with a powder puff, or you could use cotton balls. Do under the wings and tail, and tummy and back. But don't get it near his head or face. Leave it on. Don't wash it off. If you can get someone to hold him while you dust him that would be good. If not, hold him on a towel on your lap. Holding him against your body will give you more control of him.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

It really is amazing that he is hanging in there. He might indeed have internal parasites (worms) which may be why he isn't gaining weight. Could also be the external bugs are compromising him. 

I agree you should have another go at dusting him again. BUT...hold off until tom'w afternoon, the earliest..let the guy rest a bit.

Make sure he keeps eating. Give him that wormer ASAP. Also thinking that you may have to be more aggressive in feeding him.

I think you should try some veggie-popping in addition to the feedings you are giving him:

As Naunie suggested, buy some frozen mixed veggies (peas, corn, diced carrots) and submerge them in hot water (hot tap is OK...just not boiling). Let the veggies thaw in the water for like 30 seconds, so they can warm up a bit. Get a toothpick and put a veggie on the end of it, open his beak and put the veggie into the back of his mouth. Pull the toothpick out, leaving the veggie there...and he should swallow it down. Do this w/ about 5-10 pcs. of veggie for a feeding. Give him 2-3 of these feedings a day (again, assuming he's eating some on his own, additionally). Corn kernels are the smallest and easiest to feed. For the carrots and peas, sometimes you have to halve the piece so it'll fit easily in his mouth.

If for any reason he doesn't swallow a veggie, pull it out of his mouth before it blocks his windpipe. But 90% of the time, they will just gulp 'em right down...If for any reason he seems to be getting very distressed, just stop. It helps wrapping him in a towel, head exposed, when doing this...becayse he will likely fight you a bit..

You are doing great, keep it up.


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

well he made it through another night, he LUUUUUUVS the elec. blanket, even when he started to eat this morning he laid down on his belly to feel the warmth, the first comfortable night he's had in days, what an idiot I am, for not doing that sooner, I thought he was shaking because he was scared. I'll do the dusting again tonight. so you just leave it on, and he won't ingest it when he's preening his feathers?
I'm feeding him regular all purpose wild bird seed and sunflower seeds,thats what I put in the feeders in my yard,he's fussy, he flicks through the food with his beak, throwing it everywhere. you'd think in his condition he'd just eat. he has a very strong will, he charges us like a pigeon pitbull when ever my husband or I put our hand in his box. He hates us, like a good feral should I guess.
thanks so much to everybody for all your help.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Naunnie said:


> Sounds like you have done enough for the "bugs" for a few days. Let him rest up while you wait on Bella's care package. Monitor his food and water intake. Keep him not only warm, but out of any drafts. If you are providing an extra heat source (electric blanket ), make sure he can move away from the added warmth if he chooses to. Feeding: thawed/warmed, peas and corn are easy to digest. Yogurt is a readily available probiotic until you can obtain some other. Garlic water is also helpful to help boost his immune system. There is so much information here. I always refer to the "search" or "resource" links available on this forum. Hang in there!!! Again, thanks for helping him. It is obvious you really care and PT members are always here to help.


The pigoen flys are making him weak and need to be removed ASAP.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

how i hate those pigeon flies!! they are so icky and fast! they do weaken a bird and he could possibly anemic on top of it all
glad he's feeling better, you might want to hit the pet or feed store for some pigeon and dove food, he needs grit also.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

help with pigeo said:


> well he made it through another night, he LUUUUUUVS the elec. blanket, even when he started to eat this morning he laid down on his belly to feel the warmth, the first comfortable night he's had in days, what an idiot I am, for not doing that sooner, I thought he was shaking because he was scared. I'll do the dusting again tonight. so you just leave it on, and he won't ingest it when he's preening his feathers?
> I'm feeding him regular all purpose wild bird seed and sunflower seeds,thats what I put in the feeders in my yard,he's fussy, he flicks through the food with his beak, throwing it everywhere. you'd think in his condition he'd just eat. he has a very strong will, he charges us like a pigeon pitbull when ever my husband or I put our hand in his box. He hates us, like a good feral should I guess.
> thanks so much to everybody for all your help.


Ya know, you could add a few things to the wild mix that would make it more what he needs. Split peas, safflower seeds, brown rice, lentils, and pop corn (not popped). It would be much closer to what he should have. Most of these things are very inexpensive to buy, except the safflower, which most pigeons love, and it is high in fat, so would put some much needed calories in his diet.


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Package is in the mail with grit, oyster shell, pro bios, pigeon builder, wormer, and spartrix. I sent it priority so it should arrive tomorrow or possibly the day after. 
Good to hear he is still hanging in there. Sounds like a fighter! Pigeon flies...makes me want to go dust my birds just thinking about them..


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

Those flies really Are creepy, I'm don't mind spiders, snakes, bees, but these things make my skin crawl. I start to itch everytime I see one. As far as the split peas, lentels, and brown rice I have all in my cupboard, he'll get some as soon as I get home. Thanks so much again Bella for the care package. I'm going to try the bag trick for the dust, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for kindness and care shown to this bird.

If you can find whole peas that would be better, the split ones can cause digestive/fungus issues in the crop, pigeons need their seeds and legumes whole.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you for kindness and care shown to this bird.
> 
> If you can find whole peas that would be better, the split ones can cause digestive/fungus issues in the crop, pigeons need their seeds and legumes whole.


I have never heard of that problem with the split peas. Why would they cause that?
As a matter of fact, split peas come in many of the different pigeon mixes, so I'm sure they're fine.


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

*It's Working!!*

So far 2 dead creepy flies! First of all when we got home today, pigy had eaten 
A more normal amount of food, I cleaned out his cage, which gets more painful every time, he doesn't just peck, he pulls & twists and doesn't let go. I gave him a mix of bird seed split peas brown rice and lentils. He immediately started eating (once he gave me my hand back) not just pecking, a seed here & there. Half hour later was dust time, that was horrible, my husband was chopping wood so I scooped him up in a paper towel and stuffed him in A bread bag with the powder in it, with his head sticking out, a horrible experience for all involved. I only eat organic veggies, so covering a bird with toxic chemicals is not something I enjoy. I've been checking on him every few minutes, convinced I've poisened him. I just saw him pluck two flies in a row out of his feathers.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

parasistes are parasites we have to do what's best for the bird and getting those awful biting blood sucking pests off of him is soo important.
i have tried many "safer" things to get rid of them and havn't found any that work well.
glad to hear he's eating well. how is his eye doing?


----------



## Naunnie (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh! Wow. You are such a Sweetie! I think you and this bird are just meant to be together.  You both are fighting for the same cause...! his life  The dust is not so bad... I am organic also so I understand your concerns. This dust is as close to organic/safe as you can get, giving the circumstances. Right now the goal is to get these blood sucking flies off... so he can get on the road to recovery. Now/when... that is is under control, feeding him an organic diet is the way to go!!! Bella is sending you a GREAT care package! Your lucky, I wish she was close to me,  Be prepared...you might need help and don't hesitate to ask for help while your treating him. 

P. S. Sorry if I missed it; His name is what? I know you are calling him something.... when he is responding to y'alls lovings hands


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I know it is not so pleasant..but you have to do what you have to do...like giving a baby medicine....it is a pain, but you are doing a great job! im impressed!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Indeedy. Great job !!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> I have never heard of that problem with the split peas. Why would they cause that?
> As a matter of fact, split peas come in many of the different pigeon mixes, so I'm sure they're fine.



Hi Jay,

Thank you for your inquiry.

I have heard this from pigeon fanciers that I know-that it can cause issues of the crop, and I myself have never seen a pigeon mix with any seed or legume split. 

I also have tried adding split peas before finding this info out, and my birds seemed a bit off. So, it may be a matter of choice, but for me I'm not using them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> ...


I have heard this about cracked corn, but never split peas. I have bought two different mixes from Puregrain, and they both contain split peas. My birds like them. The cracked corn can be very sharp, but the split peas really aren't.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have split peas in my mix as well, have not noticed anything, I also have heard this about the cracked corn as the kernal is exposed could have fungi problem if not stored well, as corn in particular is susceptible. makes me wonder about why they said that about the peas could it be the same problem?...I think Renee adds split green peas to her mix..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> I have split peas in my mix as well, have not noticed anything, I also have heard this about the cracked corn as the kernal is exposed could have fungi problem if not stored well, as corn in particular is susceptible. makes me wonder about why they said that about the peas could it be the same problem?...I think Renne adds split green peas to her mix..


I have heard that about the fungus with the cracked corn also. Never heard it about the split peas though. Mine love them.


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

I just recieved Bella's care package, THANK YOU! lots of good karma comin' your way. my only questions are, do I mix the pigeon builder & pro bios together in the same water, or give it to him on alternating days? Any tips on how to give an uncooperative pigeon a pill would be helpful.
someone asked what his name is, I've just been calling him pigy, I should call him Killer,he even growls at me. I didn't know a pigeon could growl. Squeaky & Mexico never growled, Squeaky just squeaked (constantly), and Mexico was just his cool laid back self.
I haven't seen any more dead flies, but it was a joy to watch him angrily pluck one from his wing, throw it down and peck at it. I swear you could see the vengence in his face. then a moment later he got another one.
I'll start him on Bella's goodies when I get home tonight. he's looking & acting stronger every day. Stretching his wings and flapping.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This will show you how to give a pill to him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Holding him on your lap and against your body is helpful. Gives you more control. Push the pill to the back of his throat. He should swallow it.


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

Glad it got to you quick!

I give my birds pigeon builder in their water most days a week, and on days they get pro bios I throw that in there too. Works for me and the birds don't seem to mind. You will have to adjust the amounts based on the water container you give him water in. Don't pre mix those supplements in a gallon jug of water...I doubt that it would hurt him, but you will see how the discoloration of the water gets stronger the longer it sits there. I change and wash out my drinkers everyday just because it looks like something I would not drink, so I don't make my birds drink it.

As far as giving him the worming pills, wrap him up burrito style in a towel with his head sticking out. I use my thumb and index finger to open the beak and put the pill straight to the back of his mouth. He should just swallow it as soon as you let his beak close. I always hold them for a second and then check to make sure they actually swallowed it. It causes me a headache when I worm all the birds and then find one pill underneath the aviary because someone held it and pitched it as soon as they got the chance!

Sounds like he's doing good, now might be a good time to get a screen over his box before he finds his wings if you haven't already. I hope he continues to recover quickly!


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

Just want to update, thanks to all your help pigy is doing fine, still can't fly but his chest cavity is becoming less of a cavity and more of a chest.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Excellent !


----------



## Bella (May 2, 2009)

So good to hear!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's wonderful.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that's awesome, is he still cranky?


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

He crankier than ever, pretty soon he's going to relieve me of a piece of skin. He absolutly hates me, not an ounce of gratitude, 
yesterday he was flapping around in his box and got air. The place on his chest where his breastbone was exposed, has scabbed over and is starting to heal.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

sometimes they are ungrateful little why i oughta's!


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

*New Problem*

Pigy has a bad sore on the center toe of his left foot and another on the left toe of his right foot, Here's a photo , any idea. it started as a dark red spot, I thought he just scuffed his toed stumbling and put neosporin on it. but now it"s worse. he is occasionally lifting up his leg so it is hurting him
I clean his box twice a day and give him fresh (off the magnolia tree not off the ground) leaves to sit on.
I cannot take him to the vet, my 10 year old husky had a severe epileptic fit this morning (first time), so I have to take her to the vet today, thats not gonna be cheap.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

could be Salmonellosis, or Gout, I would use something else than magnolia leaves, they do not seem like they would be absorbant enough, some aspen bedding or even paper towels would work better, not sure if the leaves can be irritatiing to some animals.


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks, I'll buy the bedding today, he's actually on paper towels now, after the episode with my dog this morning, didn't have time to properly clean, so I just took out the pooped on leaves and threw down some paper towels.


----------



## BTut (Oct 18, 2009)

What you saw on your bird sounds to me like a insect called a ked a ked is a deer fly lava


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

Pigy is FLYING! only on the porch, not ready to join his friends yet, needs a little more weight and clear up those feet. I got the Aspen bedding, and put neosporan on the sores every chance I get.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have just moved this thread to sick and injured. I think there is more going on than perhaps anyone thinks and just want to be sure we're giving the help and advice needed for the bird.

That middle swollen joint looks infected and perhaps broken to me and the presence of other "lesions" makes me wonder if the bird also has pox. I realize there is a little poop on the foot, but that's not what I'm talking about. I also see a thread or hair around and hanging off one of the toes.

Additional input will be appreciated.

Terry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

how are his feet looking now?


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been putting neosporan on the sore's, but he also has them on the bottom of his feet. I didn't realize that until he started showing signs of being in pain. they don't look good the right one in particular seems to be very painful to him, but he switches on & off lifting each foot for a while, I feel like there's more I should be doing for him, just as he starts getting healthy this happens, on top of the fact that my siberian husky more than likely has a brain tumor.
I put the Aspen bedding down but it seems to be to rough on the sores, plus the pcs stick to the neosporan, so I've been putting a paper towel on top of it.
I put a large pie tin of water out for him so he could splas in in if he wanted to, but he hasn't. 
I'll try too put up pics of the bottom of his feet tomorrow


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

mm, i wonder what's goin on with him, can you get your hands on a oral antibiotic?? can you check around with pigeon friendly rehabbers in your area to see if they can take him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are there sores or anything anywhere else, like his beak or near his eyes?


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

No other sores, one on each foot on top, one on each foot on the bottom in center of foot. He's flying all over the porch an lands solidly on both feet, And grabs with his toes with no problem. but when he's just chillin, he'll often hold up one leg usually the right one. I imagine even a small sore on the bottom of his foot is irritating to stand on.


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

here are some pics, as you can see his belly is getting pretty dirty, he hasn't had any interest in splashing around, I will try to at least wash his belly after work today.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you can also mist him with a spray bottle, he probably won't like it but it should encourage him to preen his feathers.
if he has pox, he will get more lesions. are they looking any better? if not he should get a round of anti biotics


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll try that. Squeaky & Mexico would lift there wings and roll on their side so we could spray under thier wings,it would crack me up every time. somehow I doubt that will be pigys response.
I will be talking to my dogs vet today, I'll ask her if she could give me some antibiotics without having to bring pigy in for an office visit


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

when birds love it, they lovvve it. the tiels go crazy for it, but the big birds just get annoyed, they prefer to be in the shower with me, hanging upside down by one foot, fluff all up, and talk up a storm.


----------

